# Amish contractor for new garage?



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

droptine989 said:


> Claim they don't use gas or electricity but when it comes time to make some tax free cash out come the power tools and equipment


It isn't that the Amish don't use electricity, they don't bring it to their homes. By not being connected to the electric grid, their belief is they are able to be detached from the outside world. For many, using power tools on a job is okay, but not for the hardcore.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Travel time with a horse/buggy might be a challenge, lol.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good folks, good workers, but after the job is done - when they ask you if they can hunt your property - say nooooooooo!!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just hire a English contractor, all the amish do for us carpenters is drive the cost of labor down. Good for customers I guess but bad for other carpenters.


----------



## ripnlip82 (Jan 21, 2011)

storman said:


> Never heard about there health care but have seen there buggies at mid Michigan hospital in Clare. I still would not let anyone work on my property without liability or comp insurance. Call me paranoid but I have worked to hard for what I and my family have to take that chance.


ParaNorman


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I had a Menonite crew put up a small pole barn. Did a great job and a good price.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I had a Menonite crew put up a small pole barn. Did a great job and a good price.


So if I hired a Amish/Mennonite crew, what would a 30'x40' barn cost if it was pole barn constructed with cheap materials? Concrete included?


----------

